

Why Startups are Going Back to Sending Physical Mail - harryzhang
http://blog.lob.com/post/56804803092/why-startups-are-going-back-to-sending-physical-mail

======
loceng
Might be nice to show references for the statistics you list - especially
considering you stand to gain clients and profits for providing the services
you're offering.

~~~
harryzhang
They are at the bottom of the post and specifically cited in posts as well
where relevant

~~~
franklinho
Those aren't references. They're just indications of the source of the data. A
reference would be a full link to the particular article and page that
contains this data.

~~~
josh2600
Just chiming in. This post lacks data. If you're going to quote those
publications, you have a duty to link to your sources.

I can very easily say something like "$MYCOMPANY is the undisputed leader in
the $INDUSTRY. Everyone else in $INDUSTRY is faking their technology".

Source: New York Times, WSJ and TechCrunch.

~~~
harryzhang
Fair enough guys. An oversight on my part. Links have been added to bottom of
post to specific articles.

~~~
loceng
And now I've upvoted this post. :)

------
inthewoods
Marketing is, to a lesser extent, about counter-programming. So, when everyone
is doing online, do print, or radio. I started doing physical mail campaigns
two years ago because the response rate was much higher if you did a high-end
item. But that naturally means doing it as a smaller scale. Your mileage may
vary as I think everyone is onto it now. I've received 2-3 fairly unique
physical offers in the mail in the past two months.

